# Please watch



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

My stepson that I raised since he was 5 is going to be 22 next week and is over seas now and this is one of those things that hits you in the heart.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Good stuff.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I salute your son. :usa:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:usa::WAYV:

thanks to all the men and women that fight for us. 

Great Video


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Very very powerful. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Great video!!!!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

think I got some sand in my eye...or something...:usa1::usaribbon:


----------

